# GPL Spain new site



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning All

On route to Morocco for the winter,ferry at 10 today ,found a gpl site that was not on any of my lists. Ovenighted at the aire in Caceres. Good site worth a visit. 

In morning got onto theE803/A66headed south. First service area you come to gpl site is there. You will need the new adapter for southern Spain. I do'nt have one fortunatley the garage does!

Co ordinates are 39 23 1.6 6 20 55.2


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Am thinking of going to Morocco on my own in Febuary any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

My tip is do it!

Get the Morocco Aires Book from Vicarious Books. Tickets from Carlos at the booking shop opposite the Lidl near Algecieras.

If you just want the sun, the coastal motorway is quick and easy and has plenty of Aires/campsites and stopping place. Sun/warmth is almost guaranteed at Agadir and further south.

If you want some more of the country and its culture, you'll need to take some trips further inland, returning to the coast, perhaps.

If you want to see a great deal of the country, including the mountains, then the clockwise circuit taken by the standard tours works well - Meknes, Meski, Todra Gorge, Ouzazate, Essouira, Marrakesh. If you don't want to be in the mountains in winter, the anti-clockwise circuit works well, coast first, mountains later, the spring. You probably need at least four weeks for this.

We have felt more safe in Morocco than in Spain. Lovely people. Sufficient research on this site can fill in the gaps on places to stay, places to visit etc.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Morocco*

As NormanB says give it a go. Vicariousbooks a must. I to feel safer here than I do in Spain. There are euro style supermarkets here so you can get nearly everything that you can in Blighty. We took Gorgons from Spain as it is cheaper there and got the shweeps tonic here in Morocco. Wine from France/Spain although you can get both here as well. For gas I have a 38ltre LPG tank a Spainish gas bottle and a 6kg lightweight calor bottle this should see me through the 3 months that I will be here. As my reserve I have a 3.9 kg! You can buy gas bottle here but you will need a French pipe to connect it to your van. We buy bottled water to drink and use water from the tap for tea making, cooking and ablutions.

Anything else just pm me

Neil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Neil and Debs for the info about GPL near Caceres.
I have used this Aire for the last two years; excellent! Free electricity and water with lovely old town up the hill to eat around the huge Plaza. 
Alan


----------

